# termometro para horno



## elsaky (Jun 12, 2006)

hola gente, alguien tiene idea o algun diagrama de un termometro  para horno
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 12, 2006)

elsaky dijo:
			
		

> hola gente, alguien tiene idea o algun diagrama de un termometro  para horno
> desde ya muchas gracias



Hola, lo quiere digital? No recuerdo, a cuántos grados es el máximo del horno?
Esta este con un Pic http://www.monografias.com/trabajos15/termometro-digital/termometro-digital.shtml

saludos


----------



## elsaky (Jun 12, 2006)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta, la idea es como tu dices que sea digital, pero no en pantalla de lcd sino con display rojos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 12, 2006)

elsaky dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias por tu respuesta, la idea es como tu dices que sea digital, pero no en pantalla de lcd sino con display rojos



Hola, a fuerza ocupará un comversor A/D en el link usan un ADC0804 puede basarse en ese.

Este tiene una salida Binaria de 8 bits, puede hacerse un decodificador de Binario a 7 Segmentos que quedará Bastante extenso

Como Hacer Un Decodificador

O Sería más sencillo utilizar un PIC y de este multiplexar las salidas para al menos 3 display me imagino que serán 3 o no?

El problema es que un LM35 solo mide hasta 150°, hasta cuanto quiere medir?

Saludos


----------



## elsaky (Jun 12, 2006)

el horno seria del tipo de panaderia, por lo menosde 0 a 999º creo que con 3 segmentos me sirve
gracias por responder


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 12, 2006)

elsaky dijo:
			
		

> el horno seria del tipo de panaderia, por lo menosde 0 a 999º creo que con 3 segmentos me sirve
> gracias por responder



Uff 999° :O, bueno seguramente hat transductores para esta magnitud de temperatura, solo hay que buscarlos pero el conversor A/D va a ser indispensable.

En el google busque, termopares, termistores, RTD, termocuplas y haber si encuentra uno para el rango de temperaturas que necesita.

En caso de que no, se me ocurre que si a cualquier sensor sea LM35 o termistor... le ponemos una barar de fierro bastante gruesa y larga directa al calor, esos 999° podríamos disiparlos y reducirlos a una magnittud menor evitando dañar al transductor, como ve esta idea? tiene espacio suficiente para esto? cree que se logre bajar hasta unos 100°?

Saludos


----------

